# Good Orbea Warranty Experience



## mloywhite

Kudos to Orbea for their warranty service. I had a frame problem with my '07 Orca. My bike shop called them, and they were very nice and got me a new frame very quickly. With so many companies that make it hard to ever get help after the sale, I wanted to tell everybody that Orbea stands by their stuff.


----------



## Big Jim Mac

That's good to know. Here's hoping I don't ever need it!


----------



## BunnV

*do tell.....*



mloywhite said:


> I had a frame problem with my '07 Orca.........


What exactly was the problem? My friend just got a red 08 Orca, full Dura Ace. I LOVE it and woiuld consider buying one....just curious what happened to yours?


----------



## Stratmosphere

I had a similar experience. Then I bought another Orbea. See...it works!


----------



## DMoore

*Just sent my Orca to the importer.*

I've had an Orca for 2 seasons. It has creaked loudly since day 1. I've replaced every part on the bike except the headset, currently full Record drive train with UT crank, Zero-G brakes, Oval bar and stem, Reynolds wheels, etc. I've never, ever been able to make the bike quiet down. I've been assembling bikes for years, and have never had a bike make noise like this one. It creaks loudly, seemingly from the bottom bracket. OTOH, I've never owned a carbon frame before. Most of my 8 bikes are steel, including my Richard Sachs and two Brian Baylis bikes.

The LBS where I got it finally got tired of my complaining and told me they'd send it back to the importer for inspection. I told them to tell Orbea that if they can find something wrong with it and want to fix or replace it, fine. Frankly, though, I expect them to say there's nothing wrong with it. If so I told them to just throw away the frame, I don't want it back. It's two years old, but only has about 1500 miles on it. I really don't expect Orbea to do anything at all for me. If they do, I'll be very impressed. If they don't, I'll probably just go back to steel full time. I bought the carbon frame when I was still racing (55+) but I haven't raced at all in the last year.


----------



## simmons2

old thread... but my hanger broke as I was riding along. I've had many people tell me that's impossible, but I had people behind me that saw it happen. My Derailleur took out some spokes, chain looks to be shot and my carbon frame in the area is all scratched up.
I was told it was covered under Orbea's warranty, so I feel much better and I like the shop where I purchased it from... but it's been a Month. I feel that this is unacceptable... I really like the bike, but I think I would purchase a more common bike like Specialize or Trek when you spend good money and have a warranty they need to move faster then what they are doing or replace the bike. It's sadness for me.


----------



## danielc

simmons2 said:


> old thread... but my hanger broke as I was riding along. I've had many people tell me that's impossible, but I had people behind me that saw it happen. My Derailleur took out some spokes, chain looks to be shot and my carbon frame in the area is all scratched up.
> I was told it was covered under Orbea's warranty, so I feel much better and I like the shop where I purchased it from... but it's been a Month. I feel that this is unacceptable... I really like the bike, but I think I would purchase a more common bike like Specialize or Trek when you spend good money and have a warranty they need to move faster then what they are doing or replace the bike. It's sadness for me.


What model year Orca and how many miles?


----------



## simmons2

danielc said:


> What model year Orca and how many miles?


It's an Onix TDF 2009 that I got in Feb. of this year... 600-700 miles.
And I'm just missing not riding it... if I need to get another bike it would be an Orbea!
:mad2:


----------



## danielc

simmons2 said:


> It's an Onix TDF 2009 that I got in Feb. of this year... 600-700 miles.
> And I'm just missing not riding it... if I need to get another bike it would be an Orbea!
> :mad2:


Wow that sucks...did you race on it? What's your riding weight? I'm glad they are taking care of it though...


----------



## simmons2

danielc said:


> Wow that sucks...did you race on it? What's your riding weight? I'm glad they are taking care of it though...



I'm a bigger cyclist... 6'5" 240-245lbs... but told that is not a problem.
I don't race, just ride for my health and enjoyment. I was 330 lbs a year ago and had prostate cancer, so I started cycling and lost 85-90 lbs... and got hooked. Love the 50-60 mile rides with my wife.


----------



## danielc

simmons2 said:


> I'm a bigger cyclist... 6'5" 240-245lbs... but told that is not a problem.
> I don't race, just ride for my health and enjoyment. I was 330 lbs a year ago and had prostate cancer, so I started cycling and lost 85-90 lbs... and got hooked. Love the 50-60 mile rides with my wife.


glad you have found something you can enjoy with your wife!


----------



## jhbeeton

*possible creaks*

I've had a chance to deal with creaks that don't go away... at 6'1" 180 lb its as though a lightweight bike fends off the creak but always gives in...pedal/crank interface, bb/frame contact, headset/bearing play, seat/seatpost headclamp, seatpost/seat tube clamp and my personal favourite ... lightweight cam style skewers front & back.

The orca is bolted ( using a chainring style nut & bolt) at the seatstay/chainstay joint. This is painted over at the factory but shouldn't be assumed to be secure indefinitely

I have seen riders with those bolts loosen & in one case the bolt fall out. Check this out!



DMoore said:


> I've had an Orca for 2 seasons. It has creaked loudly since day 1. I've replaced every part on the bike except the headset, currently full Record drive train with UT crank, Zero-G brakes, Oval bar and stem, Reynolds wheels, etc. I've never, ever been able to make the bike quiet down. I've been assembling bikes for years, and have never had a bike make noise like this one. It creaks loudly, seemingly from the bottom bracket. OTOH, I've never owned a carbon frame before. Most of my 8 bikes are steel, including my Richard Sachs and two Brian Baylis bikes.
> 
> The LBS where I got it finally got tired of my complaining and told me they'd send it back to the importer for inspection. I told them to tell Orbea that if they can find something wrong with it and want to fix or replace it, fine. Frankly, though, I expect them to say there's nothing wrong with it. If so I told them to just throw away the frame, I don't want it back. It's two years old, but only has about 1500 miles on it. I really don't expect Orbea to do anything at all for me. If they do, I'll be very impressed. If they don't, I'll probably just go back to steel full time. I bought the carbon frame when I was still racing (55+) but I haven't raced at all in the last year.


----------



## simmons2

*ok... they did not take care of me...*



danielc said:


> Wow that sucks...did you race on it? What's your riding weight? I'm glad they are taking care of it though...


So after a month of waiting to get my bike back I sent an e-mail off to Jason Macom of Orbea USA...
The next day the dealer called and said to come pik it up... frame looks like hell they put on a non matching rear wheel. I sent photos to Orbea USA and told them I was not happy and this was their reply... and after waiting a month and being lied to... I don't think so!

Sucks to be me... but I will get over it.... someday 25 years from now! :mad2: 

Hello Tim,

I think that the best course of action would be to call Steve at Charmichael
Cycles. I am not sure what I could do to help.

Best regards,

Jason Macom


----------



## danielc

simmons2 said:


> So after a month of waiting to get my bike back I sent an e-mail off to Jason Macom of Orbea USA...
> The next day the dealer called and said to come pik it up... frame looks like hell they put on a non matching rear wheel. I sent photos to Orbea USA and told them I was not happy and this was their reply... and after waiting a month and being lied to... I don't think so!
> 
> Sucks to be me... but I will get over it.... someday 25 years from now! :mad2:
> 
> Hello Tim,
> 
> I think that the best course of action would be to call Steve at Charmichael
> Cycles. I am not sure what I could do to help.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Jason Macom


I'm confused..was the bike dismantled by your LBS and the frame sent to Orbea USA? If that was the case, I would assume that the LBS made a mistake in reassembling the bike no? Anyway, what do you mean the frame looks like hell? Did they give you a new frame or fix the old dropout? Pics please!


----------



## simmons2

danielc said:


> I'm confused..was the bike dismantled by your LBS and the frame sent to Orbea USA? If that was the case, I would assume that the LBS made a mistake in reassembling the bike no? Anyway, what do you mean the frame looks like hell? Did they give you a new frame or fix the old dropout? Pics please!


I took my bike in on Monday April 26th, that Thursday I was told Orbea USA will be fixing my bike under warranty and not to worry about it. I really was not worried either. Then last Thursday I went by and was told they were waiting for parts from Orbea. It seemed like a long time to wait... so I e-mails Orbea USA Support Manager, Jason Macom aka Jason Orbea on Facebook. I just asked what was the ETA and can we do anything to expedite this issue as I will be on vacation on the 28th-6th of June. He did not have a clue and told me he would get back after he looked into it. Saturday I got a call from Carmichael Cycles and he told my wife it was ready to go. The frame was not touched, it is still damaged cracked and dinged up (See photos) I had flat spokes Shimano RS Wheels, now I have two different wheels one with a black hub and one shiny hub and round spokes. I sent an e-mail to Jason and his response was there is nothing he can do and I need to take up this issue with the Carmichael Cycle shop Manager Steven Loebachi. After dealing with this for a month.... do you really think I need to go back and see that man? I think not!

This is my bike as of yesterday... after spending most of the month of March at Carmichael Cycles... and yes it was a greasy mess too!


----------



## MisterMike

danielc said:


> I'm confused..was the bike dismantled by your LBS and the frame sent to Orbea USA? If that was the case, I would assume that the LBS made a mistake in reassembling the bike no? Anyway, what do you mean the frame looks like hell? Did they give you a new frame or fix the old dropout? Pics please!


(this posted while simmons2 posted his picks)
+1 I saw simmons2's other post on the same thing (http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2797365&postcount=4) and can't tell if it was the LBS or Orbea. I suspect it's the LBS since Orbea would typically only replace a frame if there is a defect with the frame itself. This sounds like something else and the fact that they'd cover anything seems like a good deal. Typically a wheel eating an RD is caused by somehow getting the RD way out of alignment or something flying up and hitting it. Proving otherwise (due to defect) would seem to be very difficult and most shops I know would want payment for parts and labor. Need more details for sure.


----------



## MisterMike

simmons2 said:


> I took my bike in on Monday April 26th, that Thursday I was told Orbea USA will be fixing my bike under warranty and not to worry about it. I really was not worried either. Then last Thursday I went by and was told they were waiting for parts from Orbea. It seemed like a long time to wait... so I e-mails Orbea USA Support Manager, Jason Macom aka Jason Orbea on Facebook. I just asked what was the ETA and can we do anything to expedite this issue as I will be on vacation on the 28th-6th of June. He did not have a clue and told me he would get back after he looked into it. Saturday I got a call from Carmichael Cycles and he told my wife it was ready to go. The frame was not touched, it is still damaged cracked and dinged up (See photos) I had flat spokes Shimano RS Wheels, now I have two different wheels one with a black hub and one shiny hub and round spokes. I sent an e-mail to Jason and his response was there is nothing he can do and I need to take up this issue with the Carmichael Cycle shop Manager Steven Loebachi. After dealing with this for a month.... do you really think I need to go back and see that man? I think not!
> 
> This is my bike as of yesterday... after spending most of the month of March at Carmichael Cycles... and yes it was a greasy mess too!


Not to be a d-ck but I think your screwed. That doesn't appear to related to a defect. Looks like you demoed the chainstay. If it really is cracked then I think your either going to have to send it to a place like Calfee or get another frame.

Just how did that happen. I know you said an RD malfunction...but how? Everything about an RD wants to pull itself away from the rear wheel unless it gets shoved in.


----------



## simmons2

MisterMike said:


> Not to be a d-ck but I think your screwed. That doesn't appear to related to a defect. Looks like you demoed the chainstay. If it really is cracked then I think your either going to have to send it to a place like Calfee or get another frame.
> 
> Just how did that happen. I know you said an RD malfunction...but how? Everything about an RD wants to pull itself away from the rear wheel unless it gets shoved in.


I was on flat pavement...riding ~ 78 miles of a 100+ mile ride not shifting when the rd hanger snapped I was going ~ 15-17 MPH and did all I could to get my foot out. The damage is from the chain and RD. If it was not covered then all he had to do was tell me that and we could have talked about getting it fixed. He told me is was a defective part and he is the Manager/Owner since 1982... he is the expert and he told me several days later after talking to Orbea USA it would be covered... that's it.

If Orbea puts something on your bike it becomes "the bike" and is subject to their warranty. The Shimano Ultrgra components had a one year warranty the bike is ~ 45 days old. I have total strangers riding behind me that said wow your a luck guy you didn't do a face plant... and I'm 53 just recovering from cancer surgery... so I was taking it easy, I ride 59-89 miles all the time and the Shop owner knows it.


----------



## lungz

Oh man; I'm in the same boat here. Mine Onyx has about 700 miles in less than a year; ride some but lots of comute to work. I got this bike as a means of recovery tool after a bilateral lung transplant. I treat it like a baby. I'm not a hard core riding whatsoever. Riding up a hill and snap. Same here love the bike but never will buy Orbea again. After spending over 2 plus grand on this bike. All they will do for me was Oh here a hanger and by the way check your frame it may be cracked. Great! From the heart of the Pirines but made in China? I really believe there was a poor forging factor on this hanger and possibly in others out there. It is just too bad Orbea does not step up t the plate when it comes to customer service.


----------



## simmons2

*Sorry to hear about your bad Orbea experence*

lungz... Sorry to hear, they really suck at Orbea USA.:mad2: 
The good news is it not very costly to get your components switched over to a new Frame set. I was quoted 75.00. And you can get a deal on a older frame set. I hear the 2011 S-Works Roubaix is the ticket! So I maybe saving up for my next bike... I know it sucks to spend $2K+ then to be treated like crap... so do everyone a favor and spread the news... Orbea's are great bikes if you never ride them!. I think you need to have them check out every 500 miles... and that sucks too. 
I have over 1k miles but they seem to break down at the 700-800 mile mark. My wife's bike also started having problems, she is looking at the Ruby.


----------



## jmess

I passed the 10K mark on my 07 Orca this weekend; 10,101 miles. I really love this bike.


----------



## BunnV

jmess said:


> I passed the 10K mark on my 07 Orca this weekend; 10,101 miles.....


Now_ THAT'S_ a *good* experience! :thumbsup:


----------



## swierszcz

I passed the 12,000 miles mark on my 2007 Onix, still looks great, and rides great.


----------



## simmons2

My update... and yes I thought it was over too!
But with all the bad talking I did.. I got a call from the owner of Carmichael Cycles... yes Months after thinking it was over he called and told me he knew nothing about my issue. I told him it's all behind me and that was very nice for him to read my rant and call me... I can respect him for that. He said he would like to help me out and feels like I was treated badly... I won't go into all the details, but he said he hopes to be getting back to me in a couple of days... I'm not holding my breath... but I do think he was a stand up guy... and I feel like I need to let people know that.


----------



## juice0276

*Me too*

I have had 2 Orbea's. I had problems with both. Orbea USA took 9 weeks on one bike and 8 weeks on the other. On one bike they did nothing, and on the other, I was downgraded.
Terrible service. Stay away from Orbea if you want a long term bike.


----------



## BunnV

juice0276 said:


> I have had 2 Orbea's. I had problems with both. Orbea USA took 9 weeks on one bike and 8 weeks on the other. On one bike they did nothing, and on the other, I was downgraded.
> Terrible service. Stay away from Orbea if you want a long term bike.


Sorry to hear that..........

Still, I LOVE MY ORBEA!


----------



## BunnV

double post! :mad2:


----------

